# Iris Zero



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2010)

*Iris Zero*​


> In a world where every boy and girl has a special power called Iris, Toru who, as a result of not having any kind of special power from a young age, lives by his motto, "low exposure" - to live without standing out.
> 
> But his peaceful school life changes when he receives a certain "confession" from the school's most popular girl, Koyuki. His motto begins to shake!!
> 
> The school fantasy that shakes the heart begins with their meeting.



*Genre:* Fantasy, Seinen
Chapter 1

The premise and first chapter was promising, but I usually wait until 4 or 5 chapters in before deciding to stick with a series.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 23, 2010)

I really liked the first chapter, though I agree that it's always too soon to be sure at this point.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 23, 2010)

Really interesting 1st chapter. I like the premise. Sounds unique to me. 

Any info if it's going to be a romance manga with some action or what? Cause I can kinda see Mizushima making friends with people with the power and then fighting some ultimate thing. Kinda like Ga-Rei Zero where that 1 dude had no powers but teamed up with people that did have powers.

Anyway, will be waiting for more x]


----------



## Frostman (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a bad first chapter, but the heroin is a bit annoying with her innocently forcing her problems onto the guy. That type of beginning always pisses me off, but i can forgive it if the protagonist does something cool(aka touma(index) or Taiga(mx0) despite being an underdog. It is a seinen, so it might just be good. 

That friend of hers looks like she is going to be real annoying as well.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 23, 2010)

Ack. The hero without powers thing has really grown old for me.. I'll give it a shot anyway, art seems easy on the eyes and i've always liked school themed settings.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 24, 2010)

It was a sweet beginning with the different way of pointing out what is possible. Didn't think the people around would switch their opinions back around again so easily. The little tiny puppy picture at the very end was perfect since she does give off that feeling. xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2010)

This Seinen? am I going to expect a girl got raped later or people got chopped to half in the school setting?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> This Seinen? am I going to expect a gril got raped later or people got chopped to half in the school setting?



Because all seinen are about rape and violence.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Because all seinen are about rape and violence.



Enlighten me.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Enlighten me.



Eithey you're joking or the only seinen you read is Berserk


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Eithey you're joking or the only seinen you read is Berserk



I only read Gantz. So, if Seinen is not about sex and violence, then what is the different between Shounen?

Enlighten me.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> I only read Gantz. So, if Seinen is not about sex and violence, then what is the different between Shounen?
> 
> Enlighten me.



Sex and violence is kind of a part of it I guess but basically seinen have more adult themes since it's aimed at the young men demographic.

But that being said this didn't really strike me as seinen. Also you read Needless don't you ? That's a seinen.


----------



## Magvel (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, the drawing style is kind of cute...other than that, there's not much I can say.


----------



## Tomatorider (Nov 26, 2010)

buuu TT, a mi tambien me da pena ese momento cuando se muere iris.... zero casi va a llorar


----------



## Blinky (Nov 28, 2010)

Still not really sure what to make of this


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out how he plans to help Yuki and what really happened in the office.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2010)

^Trying to guess at the same here. While I assume it will have Yuki be okay with others knowing her Iris I'm not so sure it would work out. After all, in her youth she wanted to hide it. And it is clear that whatever happened after her schoolmates found out wasn't positive since she still doesn't want others to know still. Maybe somehow show that being able to see through lies is something that could be positive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2010)

Most people would usually be guarded if they found out that someone could see whether they're lying. Going to be interesting to see how they change that perception.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 28, 2010)

Ability to detect lies = Police officer?

Oh man, this a extremely baaaaaddd news for the future criminals...

The thing I do not get is, why would the teacher *secretly* make fun of her future career? What so bad being police officer?


----------



## Wrath (Nov 29, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Ability to detect lies = Police officer?
> 
> Oh man, this a extremely baaaaaddd news for the future criminals...
> 
> The thing I do not get is, why would the teacher *secretly* make fun of her future career? What so bad being police officer?


Some teachers are just jerks. That's probably not the case here, but it's still true.

I really liked the first chapter but didn't care for the second one.


----------



## MrCinos (Nov 29, 2010)

Would be funny if main character made a real one, hand-made tail and stuck to himself when talking to Yuki in 2nd chapter  It might be the case I think, because he previously asked what exactly does she see when someone's lying.


----------



## hehey (Nov 29, 2010)

My god, the students in this manga are so petty, making such a big deal over a kid not being able to see some random thing with Iris, then again, this is so common in manga, it must mean that Japanese students in general are just the pettiest people in the world, no.... the pettiest in the universe...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> My god, the students in this manga are so petty, making such a big deal over a kid not being able to see some random thing with Iris, then again, this is so common in manga, it must mean that Japanese students in general are just the pettiest people in the world, no.... *the pettiest in the universe...*



What about the natives of Glarnokk 7 ?


----------



## Lupin (Nov 30, 2010)

But the main character is pretty cool though. Nothing else special for me


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a pleasant conclusion with how it had the vague hints at the teacher hiding something. But having it be a positive secret instead of negative wrapped it all up nicely. Although I'm still not quite sure why Asahi slapped the teacher since she already recognized the teacher had an Iris. Or was it that she realized it seconds after the hit?

I assume Hijiri has something going on that will be helped along with later considering his lack of desire to protect anything.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

"Not all lies are bad" is basically what the chapter was preaching. Like we didn't know that. I think we all had a feeling that would be the case, although it caught me by surprise that the teacher had an Iris as well, since I automatically associate it with kids.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 6, 2010)

I wonder, what grade does the main character got in his school. Apparently, he is damn smart for his age. It is no kidding when he say(lie) that his iris can "identify" people's iris ability.

I guess that the good analytic skills is there to compensate of his lacks of iris ability.

Overall, I enjoy this manga and I like the art as well. Hope the writer can keep up with this series...and by the way, in some online reading site, this series is categorized as shounen....I thought that it is a seinen series?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 13, 2010)

Chapter 4 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2010)

Loved the chapter. 

Toru's tendencies to view things from other people perspective allows him to figure out what initially seems like a difficult puzzle, but as long as there's a human component involved, nothing is beyond his scope of solving. 


I do wonder what's Shinozuka's Iris. I can see that playing a role down the line since he's already planning a counterplan given that Toru has been the only person ever to see through his Iris. 

Love the fact that the special at the end made light of the bath scene only consisting of a rubber ducky. /lack of fanservice

And Yuki's new career choice suits her perfectly.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 14, 2010)

Apparently, there is someone actually start to show a minor jealousy when Toru talking with his female classmate. 

and now everyone think that Toru is a super detective...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been a little curious about what is going on with Shinozuka, why he has taken such an interest in someone without an iris when all else have shunned the guy. Shinozuka seems to be the type of character who would do things just to make things interesting. I was a bit surprised at Yuki's work choice. But I liked it as well because even if she sees a lie she now knows that there could be more to it.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 15, 2010)

I skimmed the raw volume 2 and I have to say that Toru is extremely observant and awesome. As for the Shinozaku past, if you want to risk yourself, click the spoilers:

*Shinzoku's past.* ***Major Spoiler***


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently. his iris can foresee death..something like shinigami eye. This drove him to insane (cut his wrist) when he saw a "death notice" on his friend and unable to bring himself to stop it until the Toru step in and save him and his friend from the "death"...so easily. 




It seems that the power of iris bring more harm (mentality) than good to the owner.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2010)

The ch. looks good, think i can´t judge it yet


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2010)

So far I like this manga. I like the the story and it's quite interesting.

I also want to know about Shinozuka >_<. But I know now since I read the above spoiler lol. 

Can't wait till something serious happens.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 25, 2010)

Well wasn't that a beautiful story?

Toru really has good perception of things and maybe that's his "unseen Iris". Lol. Probably not though.

I think I'll still with this manga. Good stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2010)

The truth behind Shinozuka's abilities and past are finally revealed. It's no wonder he holds a strong connection to Toru. Even back then his observation and analytical skills were top notch. 

I don't know how I would have reacted if I had the same abilities as Shinozuka's. If Katagiri wasn't such a psycho, her ability combined with Shinozuka would have made them a great team.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2010)

A lovely story, friendships that have some deeper material behind them is one of the things which attracts me about any given series. At least it was good to see that Katagiri was caught and didn't go further. Merely fading away into the background. I hope that experience has taught her that her power isn't to be used that way.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 25, 2010)

It is just matter of time for someone to say "Toru, your Iris is better than me, even in the midst confusion, your eye still in clear"

/reference from Naruto.

Toru's iris is the strongest. 

*P/S:*By the way, when Shinozuka asked Sasamori the question whether he was fit to save his friend or not..why is she crying? I guess that the answer is *"No"* but she is unable to tell him?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 31, 2010)

Was a cute chapter.

Just enhances Koyuki's cuteness


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 31, 2010)

What a nice chapter. It is so peaceful. It seems that Koyuki didn't realize that she love Toru.

It is amazing how Toru can simply ended doing the student council work when he just there for a simple message delivery.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2010)

Compared to the last few chapters, this latest one was kind of a letdown, unless you're a big Koyuki fan.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, felt a little letdown over here.

Koyuki's probably the character I care about the least so far, and the chapter did little to help change that. Though, it didn't make me less tolerant of her, so I guess that's worth something.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2011)

That blasphemy...how can you guys not love Koyuki?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2011)

Koyuki isn't so one dimensional after reading the latest chapter, which is great news for this series but that doesn't mean this chapter has been the least interesting (storyline wise) one of the last few weeks.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 1, 2011)

Killer Yamato said:


> Koyuki isn't so one dimensional after reading the latest chapter, which is great news for this series but that doesn't mean this chapter has been the least interesting (storyline wise) one of the last few weeks.



Well, I skimmed the volume 2 and i can say there won't be any interesting or as epic as chapter 5 & 6...unless you like school festival (I may be wrong though since I do not understand what they're talking about). 

Hope something will pick up in volume 3.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 2, 2011)

I know this kinda talk is extremely early but I would love to see Koyuki's cuteness animated 



Rokudaime said:


> Well, I skimmed the volume 2 and i can say there won't be any interesting or as epic as chapter 5 & 6...unless you like school festival (I may be wrong though since I do not understand what they're talking about).
> 
> Hope something will pick up in volume 3.




I've noticed that many series start off with an introduction and minor problem then move on to something easygoing and fun. After that comes the beginning of the real story.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 2, 2011)

Koyuki was cute this chapter. I preferred her like that. Mizushima is non-chalantly-awesome as usual.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, a pretty cute and relaxed chapter. And even the little panel at the very end saw her taking on too many responsibilities still. But it was nice seeing her interacting with Toru. So much for him not getting involved with things. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2011)

Traditional Japanese style maid cosplay > regular maid cosplay

I wonder why Koyuki is avoiding Toru and what happened to her costume? 

Something tells me that those two things might be linked somehow.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2011)

Poor Toru.

Why does everything happen to him .

I also am wondering why Koyuki is avoiding him


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 8, 2011)

I think it is because Koyuki realized that she was in love with Toru and feel extremely awkward when she saw him. Basically, she try to deny her feeling?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I think it is because Koyuki realized that she was in love with Toru and feel extremely awkward when she saw him. Basically, she try to deny her feeling?



I think it's a bit too early for her to be realizing those kind of feelings.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 9, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I think it's a bit too early for her to be realizing those kind of feelings.


Nah. Typically one character in a pairing will realise that they're in love waaaaay before the other. Toru is the one who needs to grow before he can fall in love.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 9, 2011)

Most manga's that I've read with one main female character find out their love during the middle of the climax or at the end.

I think it's something else that is bothering her but that's just me :/


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved our lead's horrified reaction to being in a maid cafe. xD Wonder if quiet girl I already forgot the name of will help in figuring out what happened with the maid outfit. As for Koyuki avoiding the guy, I just assumed it was because she just heard about that serious story where he ended up helping someone else. Maybe it made her feel like she's only there for help again.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's because she's not familiar with her feelings, that's why she's ignoring him.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2011)

I read raw summaries recently and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It turns out Koyuki does love Toru. Mah bad 




Koyuki looks cute as usual :33


----------



## Wrath (Jan 17, 2011)

Best part was the cake shop omake.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 17, 2011)

I enjoyed the cake shop omake more too. I didn't dislike the content for the actual content, but I just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, at least we know what Kuga's Iris ability entails. Now, I wonder what she was just called in for...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 18, 2011)

Toru want to become a girl...It seems that his minimum low exposure motto is pretty fragile. It only need one cake to completely destroy it.

and the omake indirectly making fun of Bleach.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2011)

Mmm, cake, although I prefer the savory things in life. I also liked that part better than the rest of the material provided. Misunderstandings were used well and at the end of the day all they were left with was the poor chef not wanting to make more cakes. xD


----------



## Ender (Jan 18, 2011)

howd the omake make fun of bleach? XD 

neways, just caught up on the manga, look forward to more


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 18, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *howd the omake make fun of bleach?* XD
> 
> neways, just caught up on the manga, look forward to more



The black ink and 2 pages with 1 sentence.


----------



## Ender (Jan 19, 2011)

oooh  that omake  i thought u meant the cake one


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally! I missed my Iris Zero


----------



## Wrath (Feb 1, 2011)

Aha, so Vector Guy is the most qualified to help fix Kuga's situation.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2011)

Poor Kuga :/

I hope they help her. She looked so happy D:

I also liked how they got all 3 of there Iris powers together and came to some sort of conclusion.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 1, 2011)

Bleach said:


> I also liked how they got all 3 of there Iris powers together and came to some sort of conclusion.



I liked that too. I thought it made for a pretty cool page spread with the effect of all 3 of their Irises showing up on that guy.

And I felt like the chapter ended too quickly . Looking forward to more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, three different Iris's confirming a really bad end for that pairing. What was most concerning was the death signifying butterfly. I thought we'd get the unqualified symbol and perhaps even the lying one but the death one was really extreme.  I wonder what will trigger her death and what will be done to prevent it?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd be curious to see how guywho'snameIalreadyforgot will be able to help in the situation coming up. Potting together the power of all these Irises is great, I liked it muchly as well. And even fun with how Yuki was able to figure out why our protagonist was lying.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 2, 2011)

That guy is Kuga's childhood friend, right? I hope he'll become Kuga's real boyfriend, averting her death and that there would be only love triangle for main character, not polygon/harem.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 9, 2011)

Chapter 11


Kuga and Sasamori just too cute  . 

But who would have thought it was Tokita who may be the cause behind it? It's just freaky to think that a childhood friend would do that to poor Kuga. Maybe out of jealousy?

The ending was extremely messed up though. I really want to know what they are going to do now...


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2011)

IDK what he's planning but damn it...she heard ...


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't think Tokita is being evil here, because based on the first chapter I'd say he's meant to be a main character. I think he loves Kuga and thinks that only Douche Dude can make her happy. He's the best qualified to help her because he needs to confess to her.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 9, 2011)

For all his preceptiveness it was funny that Toru didn't realize what Kuga was all giddy about at the start of the chapter. Another one of those things I'd side with Wrath on. I also think that Tokita wants what he believes is best for Kuga.


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2011)

i wonder if them interfering is the cause of the butterflies on Kuga?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn, it looks like Haru's actually the one pulling all the strings. He may have Kuga's best intention in mind, but he may ultimately cost her life by setting her up with Houjo.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> i wonder if them interfering is the cause of the butterflies on Kuga?


What it _looks _like, and bear in mind a swerve may be coming, is that Kuga is going to commit suicide when she finds out that her boyfriend doesn't really love her. Her overhearing everyone talking about it has hastened that discovery, and thus increased her butterfly count.


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2011)

yea that was general guess.... hopefully they'll be able to stop it..


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrath said:


> What it _looks _like, and bear in mind a swerve may be coming, is that Kuga is going to commit suicide when she finds out that her boyfriend doesn't really love her. Her overhearing everyone talking about it has hastened that discovery, and thus increased her butterfly count.



I think she is aware that her boyfriend do not love her sincerely. She can read emotion, remember? She just being extreme denial.

Also, I don't think Tokita being evil here. He pretty firm that his action will do the best for Kuga, unknowingly that he would cost her life.

Even in the latest raw chapters, this arc seems haven't reach to the conclusion point. Indeed a lengthy arc.


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2011)

raws?  where?


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 10, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> raws?  where?



Ch.9

Raw chapters 13-17


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I think she is aware that her boyfriend do not love her sincerely. She can read emotion, remember? She just being extreme denial.



I had forgotten about her iris. I'd have imagined she'd be smart enough to reject the guy if she knows how he really feels but since she seems too in denial or helplessly in love to avoid whatever is coming I feel more sorry for her now.


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2011)

no no. deception isn't an emotion but has an emotional response. he prolly felt anxiety, nervousness, etc, which is common in confessions also, even a lil guilt.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinking along the lines of she didn't see the emotion "love" from him so she'd be able to guess from that that he didn't really love her.

Though I don't doubt at all that she saw anxiety and nervousness, as you said.


----------



## Ender (Feb 10, 2011)

for those that saw the raw

*Spoiler*: __ 




can't believe she goes crazy though O_o thats a harsh reaction


----------



## Bleach (Feb 17, 2011)

O god. Shit just got real. I can't believe Kuga almost went that far so fast. I can't believe Toru didn't fight back (even after all he said later). It seems that Kuga is going to bring up a shit storm soon.


----------



## Ender (Feb 17, 2011)

crap man :/ i feel bad for kuga...that dude is an asshole...then she went crazy.....i wonder if shes the iris hunter ...


----------



## Random Member (Feb 17, 2011)

Well that chapter surprised me lol. Kuga's playing such a bigger role than I first expected when she was initially introduced.

And I couldn't believe it either that Kuga was going so far so fast with that guy. And I agree, he's an asshole.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 17, 2011)

Woah, what a change in the girl. I thought she would just be one of those shy nice characters as well. But I'm excited about this development and what she will be doing in the future.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the story took another interesting twist. If Kuga is the Iris Hunter, how does that factor into her possible death? 

And at least she now confirms that guy's feelings (lack thereof) for her.


----------



## Ender (Feb 17, 2011)

anyone read the raws and know the summaries?  i read em but dont read japanese so i can only guess XD


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 18, 2011)

The rest of the chapter definitely going to be painful to read...Pity Toru.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 18, 2011)

So he gets beaten up and says 'You done?' and proceeds to ask another question. Now that's a pretty boss way to taken a beaten.

Iris Hunter? Now that's an interesting twist.


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

well i see a part of her plan now. Get rid of him so that he wont stop her from iris hunting. but how is she able to do it is the question...


----------



## Bleach (Feb 23, 2011)

Wellll shit.

I don't think he can take a beating from all of them and not do anything back 

It's really getting serious though =S. Stupid retarded kids still assuming shit these days I see


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

thats typical high school


----------



## Wrath (Feb 23, 2011)

So Vector Dude (whatever his name is) spread a rumour that Toru is the Iris Hunter. Seems he always has good intentions but suspect methods.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 23, 2011)

Those kids bugged the hell out of me with their Iris Zero chanting but as Ender mentioned, typical high school.

I'm of the opinion that these irises are more trouble than they're worth so I'm with Kuga that things may be better without them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2011)

Yikes, I was wondering how Kuga planned to deal with Toru, but the fact that he's an Iris Zero is played to her advantage. Trying to not to stand out is meaningless when everyone is pinning the actions of the Iris Hunter on you.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 23, 2011)

Random Member said:


> Those kids bugged the hell out of me with their Iris Zero chanting but as Ender mentioned, typical high school.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that these irises are more trouble than they're worth so I'm with Kuga that things may be better without them.



Typical manga/anime high school.

I've never seen anything like that in real life lol.

Kids are such ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in anime/manga lol


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 23, 2011)

I do not understand why would everyone pining Toru down. Toru isn't the only Iris Zero. Majority of the school teachers are Iris Zero as well.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 23, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> I do not understand why would everyone pining Toru down. Toru isn't the only Iris Zero. Majority of the school teachers are Iris Zero as well.


Yeah, but that's normal for them. It's not the specifics of being an Iris Zero, it's just that he's seen as a freak. It's perfectly normal for someone who is different to be picked on by other kids.

But really the manga is showing that there are plenty of decent people who don't give a damn about Toru being an Iris Zero, it's just that with the way he behaves he never went out of his way to find them.


----------



## Ender (Feb 23, 2011)

nah i've seen it IRL  not just anime/manga HS


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 25, 2011)

As serious as things have gotten I started laughing at the contagious Iris Zero thing. Made me think of kids running away from cooties. Even though it makes people supicious of him not having an Iris also is beneficial since it means Kuga can't remove an ability he doesn't have. He can continue using his powers of observation which he has honed over the years.


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2011)

ouch...clever idea on kuga's part but damn, i feel sry for him  i like the best friend, he doesnt interfere, and i wouldnt either.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 2, 2011)

I raged.

And yeah, for sure that Kuga is a crafty one. I'm looking forward to seeing Mizushima bouncing back from this.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shit!

Kuga is much smarter than I thought she was. Kuga is too cute to be a villian D: .

Damnit ><


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2011)

damn  we need more raws  hopefully the guy has a plan to snap her out of it.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2011)

I couldn't resist so I read ch. 15-17 raws


*Spoiler*: __ 




It looks like Sasamori realizes her feelings about Touru hehe.

Also get to find out more about Kuga's past and it's quite sad


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2011)

yup yup


*Spoiler*: __ 




its not that she just realized em, she always knew about it, she just got over her fear of him knowing, seems to me like she confessed. and yea it is, but we still dont know enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2011)

Didn't expect Toru misunderstanding the situation since he's pretty good at reading people's intentions through observation. I guess that just goes to show that Kuga's strategy at targeting Toru to deflect attention away from her is working...


----------



## Ender (Mar 2, 2011)

well based on the situation, what else could he conclude?  he doesnt know how she feels about him


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't expect Toru misunderstanding the situation since he's pretty good at reading people's intentions through observation. I guess that just goes to show that Kuga's strategy at targeting Toru to deflect attention away from her is working...



I found it weird that he thought Sasamori would actually avoid him because people thought he was the Iris Hunter. He obviously knows her better than that.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 3, 2011)

Never imagine that Sasamori's misunderstanding gave such a big impact on Toru. Toru can ignore everyone's prejudice and continue his life, but when it comes to Sasamori, he totally crushed. Kuga indeed played her card wisely.

basically, Kuga go apeshit because she has terrible romance. 

Next chapter should be fun.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a few carefully placed words and Kuga can create such a horrible atmosphere. And I'm not that shocked about Toru misreading because of how long he has been treated as something terrible from the past. It is probably very easy to fall into the pattern of believing people think poorly of you if that is much of what you knew from your surroundings.


----------



## Ender (Mar 4, 2011)

^Exactly. Considering the situation around him, what else could he read from Sasamori's avoidance from him.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 10, 2011)

Another good omake.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

FUCK YEA!  bout time u learned about him!!


----------



## Random Member (Mar 10, 2011)

Hadn't noticed just how common bathroom scenes were until that omake.

The afterword part with the author(s) ignoring their editor was funny too.

Didn't care too much for the chapter due to the lack of Mizushima but there was progress and more of Kuga keikaku doori'ing so I was thankful for that at least.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

we need more raws


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2011)

Noooooo!! 3 weeks without Iris Zero!? It's now number 1 on my list of manga's that I wait for. Dammit D:

I wonder what "that" is when Shinozuka said it. Did he just mean Toru or does Toru have a secret weapon hehe?


The omake was hilarious. Especially when Koyuki was jealous about not having a bathroom memory  .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice seeing Sasamori admitting she likes Toru and wanting to find out more about him. I wonder how she's going to be able to coax him out of the house?

As for the specials at the end, Toru's ability of minimal exposure is not one to be reckoned with and I didn't even realize how many bathroom scenes there were in this series.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

i believe she'll confess to him, thats how it looks in the raw, cause when he returns, the lying iris girl asks them both what happened and i think they both say "nothing" and she sees tails coming from them  that was my interpretation neways


----------



## zapman (Mar 10, 2011)

awesome series, 3 weeks


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 10, 2011)

Even though Hijiri told Kuga he wasn't going to spill the beans about her he still managed to chip in when it came to Sasamori. Plus some fun extras, all of Toru's friends conspire against his policy of remaining under the radar. Even Hijiri took pictures to share around. xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 10, 2011)

Toru's "super power" is powerful. This man leave no evidence on the spot. The omake is funny as away. It seems that the glass guy and Kuga going to be the permanent cast after this arc.

As for the preview in the end, is those screenshot are just merely a joke? Because I saw Toru doing Lelouch's gesture in the end.

Sasamori is so cute. Indeed a good girlfriend material. Toru is damn lucky to has her affection.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

^hell yea. Toru damn lucky


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 10, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Toru's "super power" is powerful. This man leave no evidence on the spot.



Somehow reminded me of this
Chapter 15


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

rofl love that scene  Barney's the shit


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 10, 2011)

PPsycho said:


> Somehow reminded me of this
> Chapter 15



Nice video. I am chuckled.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 31, 2011)

Chapter 18 RAW

these panels

Chapter 18 Summary (may not accurate)


*Spoiler*: __ 



From: *Claies from Animesuki*


> Limited understanding of Japanese, etc. Don't take my word for anything.
> 
> I feel like it could have been done better differently... what we have here is a little too fairy-tale-like for my tastes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ender (Mar 31, 2011)

sweeeeet TY


----------



## Bleach (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck you for making me think chapter 16 was out


----------



## Ender (Apr 1, 2011)

BOUT TIME 

edit:    it was an epic chapter 

edit 2: it was indeed a nice chapter  too bad no confession  but eh, glad to see him back in action


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you post the working link for chap, I can't seem to figure it out 

edit: ok I got it, though I swear I typed the right thing from the start..


----------



## Wrath (Apr 1, 2011)

Goddamn April Fool's Day.

GREAT ending to the real chapter, though. I also liked Toru's obvious lie moment.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 1, 2011)

Agreed about the end of the chapter. Great ending. Has me hyped for the next chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 1, 2011)

I do like how she called him an idiot and continued with the ranting at him. Worked out quite well in waking him up but still not really saying how she felt about him. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it wrong that I preferred the April Fools version? 

In all seriousness, it was a great chapter since the misunderstanding was cleared away. Now let's see what Toru can do unhindered by possibly having his exposure level increase.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 2, 2011)

Go Toru. Own those bitches .

Cute Sasamori once again :33. I would love to see this become an anime.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful chapter. Sasamori is really cute. Damn Toru for stealing her affection.


----------



## Ender (Apr 2, 2011)

Toru be a lucky bish


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 2, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Toru be a lucky bish



Now I can understand why those students want to throw flower pot on Toru. Their reasons are completely justified.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i think "saving everyone" will include her too, so they'll end up friends


----------



## Wrath (Apr 14, 2011)

That's certainly Sasamori's intention.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, it's good we got some background before the Iris Hunter arc came to its climax.
And when explained in such a manner, Toru and Sasamori can make a pretty damn effective duo.


----------



## Ender (Apr 14, 2011)

but of course  they're cannon


----------



## Bleach (Apr 15, 2011)

FINALLY THE CHAPTERS HAVE COME!!!!!!

I still feel bad for Kuga because of her past. I wonder if Hijiri saw the black butterflies when he was talking to her because, well, Toru and Koyuki had then interfered but that makes me think how far into the future can his Iris see death. I forgot if he said it or not though.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 15, 2011)

The page where Koyuki and Toru standing together is just awesome. Can't wait for the next chapter.

As for Kuga, her life sucks. It seems that her iris ability somewhat indirectly destroyed her life.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 15, 2011)

This series continues to be quite a bit more interesting then I would have thought with the look at why people react the way they do. For so many people to be affected by the negative aspect of their Iris this does appeal to me in much the same way some superhero series have. Being different or having extraordinary abilities isn't all good and fun.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2011)

I think the series is interesting, but its kind of stupid at the same time. The MC is picked on because he doesnt have a power that can be as lame as knowing who someone likes, a power which by the way eventually disappears and so there really is no practical purposes to it. Hell if the MC was a big guy he could just kick there as and be like lets see if you iris can see my fist connecting with your face. Its just retarded, yea we all know the cliched kids are bastards to each other, but the manga really feels like a bunch of punks trying to be the king of nothing.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2011)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I think the series is interesting, but its kind of stupid at the same time. The MC is picked on because he doesnt have a power that can be as lame as knowing who someone likes, a power which by the way eventually disappears and so there really is no practical purposes to it. Hell if the MC was a big guy he could just kick there as and be like lets see if you iris can see my fist connecting with your face. Its just retarded, yea we all know the cliched kids are bastards to each other, but the manga really feels like a bunch of punks trying to be the king of nothing.



I'm agreed that the discrimination part in this manga was over-played or exaggerated in some sense. But there won't be plot if the discrimination didn't happen. 

The main character should at least go to learn some martial art if he hate to get bully. Maybe the main character sercetly love to get bully?  The good thing is, at least the main character possessed certain level of intelligence. This make the reading somewhat entertaining. It would be totally sucks if he act like other pussy harem main character.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 17, 2011)

Interesting. I kind of pity Kuga now. I'm glad to have read that backstory. The guy's POV was more interesting though.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 7, 2011)

For those who care:

Chapter 19 RAW

Yamamoto called him naive and was planning to defeat him barehanded


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2011)

It's been too long!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did Kuga's fate change? I can't tell without the dialogue but it's pretty cool if it did!


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2011)

I sense another flashback coming our way. I had a feeling Kuga wasn't the one spreading the rumors about the "identity" of the Iris Hunter, but Tokita is going such round about way of protecting her, IMO.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 9, 2011)

Hijiri's and Asahi's confrontations were perfectly written together. These two people missing each other and even with all the butterflies I hope it isn't too late for Juga to see the importance of such a bond.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 8, 2011)

For those who care about Raw chapter, Chapter 20 *(RAW)* is out.

Hitsugaya also has a technique like that


----------



## Random Member (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree, it was a nice conclusion. I thought the "down payment" at the end was cute too.

Personally kind of miffed Kuga cut her hair, though the new style looks good on her anyway, imo.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2011)

Indeed, a great wrap-up for the chapter. Hijiri handled it all amazingly well and there was that cute bit about him watching over Kuga by the end. And the chapter gets at one of the things that has always miffed me about the act of suicide or killing a person for a crime. I firmly believe the idea of living and making up for what wrongs have been done.

I think the short hair is cute. :3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2011)

Great conclusion to this arc. Toru once again came up with quite the perfect plan, albeit a little luck with the first bluff played a factor. Hijiri also played a crucial part as well and I'm glad that he was able to save a person who had butterfly's surrounding them from dying. I can't imagine the type of damage that would have been dealt to him personally if he couldn't stop that from happening.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 9, 2011)

Seems that all the girls in Iris Zero are so cute and beautiful. Even the tomboy Yuki look cute in this episode. 

So, the possible pairing for Iris Zero is Koyuki X Toru, Hijiri X Kuga, Yuki X Tokita?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 27, 2011)

Supposed to be getting a special announcement soon (next month, I think).

Source:  -  


Imo, kind of soon for an anime so my hope is a Drama CD.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man I'd love to see an anime of this series...


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 28, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oh man I'd love to see an anime of this series...



Too fast. Not enough materials for anime unless it is 13 episode anime.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea I know it's too fast but you can't deny that it'd be awesome


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 28, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Yea I know it's too fast but you can't deny that it'd be awesome



But then, I think 13 episode anime would work. At least we have enough materials for one season.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 22, 2011)

Announcement turned out to be a Drama CD.

Source: 

To be expected, imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2011)

Destin said:


> Chapter 21
> 
> Lol, it doesn't help the community if we both delete our posts, Kira.



But....it's a troll release.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 13, 2011)

Just read a partial of raw 21 chapter and...why is Kyouki so cute?


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't expect to see so much deleted posts on a topic that does not concern One Piece vs Bleach vs Naruto discussion.

Waiting for 21...


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 13, 2011)

Yammy disagrees

Iris Zero Chapter 21 Raw.

For those who are interested and can't wait for the translated chapter. It is a cute chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2011)

What a cute chapter. Page 16 with the guys in the kitchen was a riot. 
The omake was interesting since we got to know the mangaka's original intent when starting on this series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 15, 2011)

So I have Hijiri vision, but I have to say I loved how he coerced Toru into going to see Koyuki. xD It was also nice seeing Kuga back to being part of the group and more energetic than before. Even talking of how she felt she was part of the reason why her friend is ill.

Although when Koyuki first saw everyone I thought she would just fall over from the stress of trying to take care of things herself. It turned out different from so many series I’ve seen recently where the guys are the superior cooks. xD 


Kira Yamato said:


> The omake was interesting since we got to know the mangaka's original intent when starting on this series.


That and the potential next volume cover fed into my hopes and dreams. !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2011)

Seriously? Toru is still being blamed for the Iris Hunter incident. You have to live and let go sometimes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol, what a  silly plan from Asahi, looking out for the hearts of all those boys.  I’d have a giggle if he reacts with another I-don’t-care thing just to piss off Toki. But I don't believe Toru to be that type of character. Toki just seems bad at expression himself in general which makes for a thorny person.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 23, 2011)

I think it is not as simple as Tokita hate Toru. There must be more than this simple "hate". It is either Tokita want Toru to change his current attitude or man up in the future. Even if this is a genuine hate from Tokita, I can understand. I mean, Toru can actually solve the Iris Hunter case before it getting out of hand, but he decided not to because of his motto.

Also, I feel sad when he shows no interest for Koyuki's coming birthday. I thought he still not in love with her, right?


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 17, 2011)

Iris Zero chapter 23 released by Simple Scans and Ala-Altra 

This


----------



## Ender (Oct 17, 2011)

that guys just retarded =/


----------



## Random Member (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel a little sorry for Houjou. He's still a giant ass at present, imo, but those two harlots from the flashback come close. He's another case that'd probably have been better off without his Iris too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

That label ability definitely shown to be a double-edged sword, but those two girls who were acting like bitches sure needed their comeuppances, too bad, I didn't get to witness it


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 17, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> *That label ability definitely shown to be a double-edged sword*, but those two girls who were acting like bitches sure needed their comeuppances, too bad, I didn't get to witness it



Be frank, I can't think of any good thing from that ability. What are you suppose to do with it? In fact, it only makes you become more emo than usual.

Koyuki's ability is the best.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Be frank, I can't think of any good thing from that ability. What are you suppose to do with it? In fact, it only makes you become more emo than usual.
> 
> Koyuki's ability is the best.



It gives you immediate feedback as to what people consider you. With that in mind, you can mold your outer self to something favorable. There are people who think they're cool but everyone else thinks otherwise and vice-versa.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2011)

That these abilities help but also open up a world of hurt is one of the things I consider great about this series. And that despite that there are people who want to work through it to help others anyway. Can?t say it is much of a shock that it would turn out people like Houjou. We just saw the Iris Hunter spawned from someone who seems to meek and quiet. But that ended well and it looks like it lead to a most interesting friendship. xD


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 18, 2011)

So far, except Koyuki's ability, most of the iris abilities were rather mess up. It turns the person into abominations. Now this is the first time I glad that Toru don't have iris ability. 



> It gives you immediate feedback as to what people consider you. With that in mind, you can mold your outer self to something favorable. There are people who think they're cool but everyone else thinks otherwise and vice-versa.



Yeah, but how long are you going to protect your facade? Sooner or later, you will get tired or frustrated with it and eventually become "Houjou"


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2011)

It's been too long!

That chapter was too cute hahaha


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 8, 2011)

Chapter 24:

Koyuki is just too cute.

Chapter 25 RAW : It is Kuga X Hijiri arc. It's funny as hell. 

RAW chapter 25: Beelzebub 136 raw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2011)

Heart warming chapter but like everyone else I'm chomping at the bit for more chapters.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 9, 2011)

I think they should have gone with the beef or bunny present.  Still, it was a nice idea Houjou had to make everyone happy.


----------



## Ender (Jan 21, 2012)

eppiiiic


----------



## Random Member (Jan 21, 2012)

Those two chapters were awesome. I won't mind a break from the drama much at all if the lighthearted chapters can be as nice as this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again , Toru with little effort was able to figure out the situation. An Iris can be a doubled edge sword if you rely too much on it. Luckily, Shinzuka figured it out towards the end as well. I would say they would make a cute pairing if it wasn't for the childhood friend of Kuga's.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 21, 2012)

Nana's mother approves Hijiri. It seems that Nana's mother don't really like the "4 eyed-guy" as she didn't remember his name...at all after had being knew him for long time. 

It is weird to see Toru wearing a glass when he is studying. I guess that Toru is not longer mind to going out with the most popular girl at the public now.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2012)

Kuga is the epitome of cute 

That was an awesome mini-arc though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 23, 2012)

I did like Shinzuka and Kuga in the bits during their interactions after the whole Hunter issue was dealt with. But ya’ll should know he’s my favorite character and I find his flustered face a thousand times more appealing than Kuga’s.  I assumed it was a bug the moment I saw the magazine but hilarious reactions anyway!


----------



## Random Member (Feb 11, 2012)

Hopefully with the new girl at the end will come the start of the next big point in the story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2012)

I do enjoy when a story interjects a new character in order to keep things interesting. Although, I love the group dynamic as it is, especially since it's both strong and fragile.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

shit just got real


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh lawl, those guys aren’t good at keeping secrets when it comes to friends are they. Shiozuka filled me with laughs the previous chapter and his attempt at being casual was pretty good as well. xD Whenever a female character shows up in a series with a male lead I can’t help but think, hey, new romantic  point. Although I assume pre present will be more about bringing Toru’s feelings to light or having someone confess.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know what should I say about this chapter. I guess I will repeat the same thing.."Koyuki is so cute..."


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2012)

We get a new character and of course it had to occur in what felt to be an incredibly short chapter.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2012)

Why such a short chapter. That's no good 

Wonder what this new character will bring. Will it be a love-related arc or is she secretly a murderer?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 17, 2012)

Heh, maybe she is looking for help in finding what she is looking for. Although I don't know what the 100% would mean. Maybe if he goes with her that's the chance she will find the item. But then her ability would be a little too close to Tokita's ability.


----------



## VanzZz (May 4, 2012)

That was kinda harsh!


----------



## Ender (May 4, 2012)

-sigh- i was waiting for it to happen  baka baka baka  but its good, it'll help bring things that need to be said out


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2012)

Wow, lashing out at the person he least wanted to see hurt. Good job


----------



## Rokudaime (May 6, 2012)

Apparently, Toru is aware of Koyuki's feeling and not completely dense like other harem leads, but this not-being-dense quality backfired him so hard in this chapter.

Also, that new girl is somewhat cute. It is refreshing to see someone who is actually admiring an "Iris Zero" without any ill intention. I want to see her more in this next chapter.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, it is nice to see that she was so interested an excited about him being an Iris Zero. And while that is wonderful for any other person it sure did make things even more awkward for the lot of them. And oh, I was kind of right when it came to what her Iris could do. Too bad Toru trying to do right for one girl ended up making everyone unhappy.


----------



## Doc Q (May 8, 2012)

Eh, it's going to end up fine and dandy anyway. The aftermath of Toru shouting at Koyuki is probably going to end up in him confessing his feelings to her.  

I wonder how this new girl will come to play in all this though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed this manga, but I noticed it hadn't been released in a while - so i looked on mangaupdates, and,

it said it was on hiatus.



			
				from simple scans said:
			
		

> I was a little slow on the uptake, but the situation with Iris Zero is that the illustrator, Hotaru Takana, has been recently hospitalized due to sickness. The manga is on a temporary hiatus, though it is not known whether Hotaru Takana will be returning to continue it. The manga serialization will stop on chapter 29 as a result.



Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh man that really sucks. I hope he gets better. 


I love Iris Zero too much


----------



## Ender (Jul 2, 2012)

nooooooooo


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2012)

So anyone got an update on this? I know the illustrator was hospitalized and they were stopping serialization on chapter 29 but any recent news? I miss this series a lot


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2012)

Bleach said:


> So anyone got an update on this? I know the illustrator was hospitalized and they were stopping serialization on chapter 29 but any recent news? I miss this series a lot



Just reread it recently. I still love it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2012)

Seems like he's still on hiatus. Simple Scans did release the volume 5 omake recently though. 

If any of you haven't watched it yet, you should check out Hyouka. It's pretty much IZ, but without the eye powers.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Has the main characters power improved? Last I read he was outsmarting people but nothing impressive.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 1, 2012)

I'd rather he didn't get an Iris.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

^This never works, its a shounen, characters have "powers", you cant have a main character who is a normal. Same thing with Zettai Karen, I think there are many who think the author should go ahead and make Minamoto an esper.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)

It does. Remember Mx0? Mx0 fell after Taiga got the Black Plate. Have you read that manga where the guy is only all brains, and he has to survive in a friendship where everyone can fight? I don't remember the title, but it's still going strong now.

It works, Shounen is not all powerup.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2012)

MxO was decent but the fact it got axed before Taiga got the training doesnt really say anything about the normal character. Besides, Taiga had potential, which is why in the end he is sent to the school to get a real gold card. 

I dont mind say Rito from TLR because there the harem and comedy is more of a focus, but if its some kind of work where action is involved, nah.

Closets thing I can think of is Rock from black lagoon.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 2, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^This never works, its a shounen, characters have "powers", you cant have a main character who is a normal. Same thing with Zettai Karen, I think there are many who think *the author should go ahead and make Minamoto an esper.*



That's cause he was in the one shot, then the author for some reason made him normal after it got serialized ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 2, 2012)

yea I know about that, Naruto was also Kyuubi's son in the one shot, which is why I held out hope it might be that way in the main manga too; sigh when authors drop cool ideas in the one shot its sad


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2013)

Word is - it is finally returning at the end of October. 






And a (more google translatable) French site reporting this, says the author isn't fully recovered yet, so the release schedule may be wonky



 :33


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

yay?

I was wondering what happened to this. I picked it up ages ago and it just suddenly stopped releasing new chapters. Good to hear it'll start up again. Might as well start it over lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2013)

Great news. I was wondering if the series would ever pick back up.


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2013)

woot woot!!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2013)

That is absolutely awesome! I honestly thought it would never come back and lost all hope. But the author is still a bit sick apparently : S.

Gotta reread it now!


----------



## Kirito (Sep 27, 2013)

fuck yeah.


----------



## leokiko (Sep 27, 2013)

"Word is - it is finally returning at the end of October. "


----------



## Ender (Oct 28, 2013)

OMFG 

Ch.5


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG ITS HAPPENING GUYSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MUST READ

Edit: And it's back like there was no break! Toru is still a genius


----------



## Kirito (Oct 28, 2013)

FUCK YEAH ITS BACK GUYS  

so does this key apply to people scattered all around town, or does it only apply to the megane girl's iris?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 28, 2013)

The extra at the end . . .   
That wasn't for real, was it? :33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2013)

It's been awhile. The recap at the start of the chapter was welcomed. The whole "key" talk and the ending has me even more curious.


----------



## Ender (Oct 28, 2013)

i think its related to her iris....


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 28, 2013)

What an adorable extra to that chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 29, 2013)

Toru's iris is beyond broken. All those small details got pieced by him less than 1 minute. WTF man...


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2013)

Chapter 31 is out.

Some nice revelation in this chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmmh...didn't think it was possible to gain an Iris Zero any other way other than having one from birth


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 29, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hmmh...didn't think it was possible to gain an Iris Zero any other way other than having one from birth




*Spoiler*: __ 



This opens for potential darker storyline like Koyuki got kidnapped because someone wants to extract her eye for his own usage.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This opens for potential darker storyline like Koyuki got kidnapped because someone wants to extract her eye for his own usage.



I'm pretty glad there appears to be heavy restrictions for fully functioning transplants to avoid something like this. 
Thanks to a certain other manga, I'm not a fan of I'm-Gonna-Steal-Yo-Eyes-Sucka! stories. 

Still, an accident that kills the brother and damages the eyes of the sister, requiring a transplant . . .  sounds a bit _too_ coincidental to me. 
So I'm suspicious that some bastard researcher somewhere wanted to test theories of Iris transplants and set up this "accident."


----------



## Bleach (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugh, the chapter is over so fast. 

Definitely a new revelation that Iris' can be "acquired" though it's really rare that something like that would work. I could see adults learning this and going on Iris hunts just as Toru said. Even if it wouldn't work.


----------



## rajin (Jan 2, 2014)

*Iris Zero 32 Raw*

*Magician chapter 128.*


----------



## Kirito (Mar 13, 2014)

okay this is some kinda bs

why is glasses guy smiling at toru? i thought this friend hated toru's guts? did i miss something?

well whatever.

id also like it if this didnt turn into a friends situation (every girl has a guy) but its romance so eh i just gotta deal with it


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 22, 2014)

Been reading this and I'm really loving it. On chapter 20 atm.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 27, 2016)

Iris Zero resumes its serialization in September.

Great news, I almost lost hope. I'll reread the series before that I think.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 27, 2016)

holy shit at last


----------



## Araragi (Jun 27, 2016)

does anyone know why the author went on hiatus in the first place


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 27, 2016)

Senjou said:


> does anyone know why the author went on hiatus in the first place


The artist (not the author) had some health issues. Seems like some serious issues considering the length of hiatus.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 27, 2016)

20 post per page person here
*I see this thread bumped and I'm fucking excited
*I click and see the above post as the first thing on the page
*And I think - fuck, this was bumped just to ask about the hiatus, really?

But it all turns out to be a reverse false alarm
I'm so fucking glad to see this come back again
Here's to the return and the artist's continued health


----------



## Araragi (Jun 27, 2016)

MrCinos said:


> The artist (not the author) had some health issues. Seems like some serious issues considering the length of hiatus.


oh ok. Well, at least it's back and the artists seems to be better. Can't wait.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2016)

So this is back I guess? And has been since July? Woah
Yeah, gonna need to reread before jumping in again.


----------

